# Amazing!!!!!!!! Drop shot rig



## HOIST-N-HAWGS (Feb 11, 2009)

I just started fishing the drop shot 2 years ago. Last year was my most productive year w/it ,have one tied on every outing now. It has caught bags of Smallmouth from 50lbs up to 75lbs for me on single outings. Now I just discovered this product,all I can say is............................HOLY CARP!!!!!!! I really have to look into getting paid for this! :lol: 
Did I already say WOOOOOOOW, HOLY CARP!

https://www.secretweaponlures.com/spectastic.htm

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/JLZXB0E5LsQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/JLZXB0E5LsQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Popeye (Feb 11, 2009)

Pretty interesting set up that recoil rig


----------



## Mac (Feb 11, 2009)

Intreresting Post, Thanks for Sharing!!! Good Fishing, Mac


----------



## Nickk (Feb 11, 2009)

flounderhead59 said:


> Pretty interesting set up that recoil rig



I have some of those that I've never used, we should get out and try them.

I haven't given drop shotting a fair "shake"...  I really need to, I want to target some smallies from the kayak on lake michigan this summer


----------



## Popeye (Feb 11, 2009)

Nickk,

You mentioned kayaking on Lake Michigan. There seems tobe a larger numbe rof kayakers out there each year. As a matter of fact the fishing site I got to has a bunch of guys that meet up and kayak and fish. They even troll for salmon with their kayaks. Do you do any of that too?


----------



## HOIST-N-HAWGS (Feb 11, 2009)

Nickk said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty interesting set up that recoil rig
> ...



You should give a try and stay with it. About 100 Smallmouth caught on the drop shot rig in a 3 week span, w/ multiple SM in the 5lb range.


----------



## Nickk (Feb 11, 2009)

flounderhead59 said:


> Nickk,
> 
> You mentioned kayaking on Lake Michigan. There seems tobe a larger numbe rof kayakers out there each year. As a matter of fact the fishing site I got to has a bunch of guys that meet up and kayak and fish. They even troll for salmon with their kayaks. Do you do any of that too?




I haven't been out on the big water yet, I need a wingman for that body of water. as you know it aint no joke.




HOIST-N-HAWGS said:


> You should give a try and stay with it. About 100 Smallmouth caught on the drop shot rig in a 3 week span, w/ multiple SM in the 5lb range.


YOU GOT MY ATTENTION!!!!


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 11, 2009)

Seen it and got it two years ago.


----------



## HOIST-N-HAWGS (Feb 11, 2009)

FishingBuds said:


> Seen it and got it two years ago.




So, what are your opinions?
Thanks


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 11, 2009)

Thought it would get me excited for drop shot, and it didn't-thats really it.

awsome concept, but June 2007 it didn't perform for me at KY lake at all, I practiced in my pool for a couple days with it before hand too, It does what the video shows, but nothen happened here :?


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 11, 2009)

I saw this product, or something similar close to ten years ago. I rarely use a drop shot rig, but my suggestion is to just buy some elastic from a walmart or a material store. It will save you a bundle and provide the same effect.


----------



## ben2go (Feb 12, 2009)

I have never used that set up or product.I have seen rigs kind of like that but none had any elastic like that.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 12, 2009)

I may get it out again this year.


----------



## SMDave (Feb 16, 2009)

I really like dropshots. In one of my local fishing holes (keep in mind I don't have a boat), I fish off of a walkpath that crosses the entire length of the lake so you literally walk right over the deepest part of the lake. It is like a boat in a way. All I do is drop the rig over the railings which is very convenient. I also find myself using it a lot in saltwater, particularly next to jetties. I really like how you can keep the baits in one area and suspend them however high or low the fish are hanging out. This vertical presentation is the only presentation where you can wiggle the bait without it moving. *This is the ideal presentation for suspended fish.*

Here are some tips:
-Try using a jig as the weight. Not only does it add another hook so you can hook to fish at once (if the fishing hole is hot with fish or if there are schoolers), but it also adds flare to the rig. Much more appealing to a bass than a lead weight lol.

-If you are fishing it in deep water, use a low-stretch line as it takes a while for the vibrations of a strike to reach the hook to the rod. The longer the line, the more sensitivity you lose. Many will disagree to using braid as a main line in any circumstances - don't listen lol. I find it to work fine.

-If you have a fishfinder or you know there are several fish in one area, try using 2-4 hooks along the line. This increases the amount of fish you can hook up in a single cast. You can use more baits , but it will get pretty hard to manage. Feel free to use different lures for each hook if you do use more than one. For example, a pink worm on one hook and a pearl grub on the other. Switching it up can mean the difference between success and failure. 

-Use a fluoro leader or a leader of smaller-diameter if the water is clear and the fish are line shy.

-Slow down! This is not meant to be an aggressive technique!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 17, 2009)

SMDave said:


> -If you have a fishfinder or you know there are several fish in one area, try using 2-4 hooks along the line.




Be careful if you use more then 1 or 2 hooks on a line. In may areas (including NJ De River) it is illegal to fish with more then a certain number of hooks.

In the DE river three hooks per line is the limit

Check your local regulations


----------

